# Pls I need Help



## taiwo (Jul 15, 2014)

I have expert 24LX Plotter and i want to buy a printer to manage the business before buying print and cut machine. A friend to d me of Epson 1280. How good is this machine and can it print on heat transfer pepper?
Pls let me enjoy from your experience . Thanks Taiwo


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Any printer can print transfer paper tho the issue is the type of ink used in the printer. Most Epsons come with the proper ink needed but not all. The ink type is called "pigment" ink which is very water resistant unlike other types. What you might look for on the printer is called "durabrite" ink. If the printer uses it, you're good to go. If you see "claria" ink, it will work but will fade quite a bit unless the image is black & white. I you google the printer model or go to the Epson site, it will tell you what type of ink is used. Here is the perfect printer for transfers, the C88+ but will only do up to 8X10. If you need larger sizes, check out a "Workforce" model which will print 13X19.


----------

